# When to test - exercise



## Tanyam82 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hello

I'm inactive at the moment and so am going to take up walking 30 minutes per day. When should I test to see how the walking has affected my by levels?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Radders (Aug 27, 2017)

The walking should affect your immediate and long term levels. To see the immediate effect, you would test immediately before and after the walk. For the long term effects you would compare levels at the same times on days when you do and don't walk. Ideally fasting levels i.e. at least four hours after eating anything, otherwise the effect could be hidden by the different foods.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 27, 2017)

There's lots of good information about exercising with type 2 and 1 diabetes at www.teambloodglucose.com Worth reading relevat pages and watching the short films.
Enjoy your walking! In case you need an incentive, perhaps add photography or geocaching to take you to new places on foot?


----------

